
bootstrapping becoming sexy again? - bootload
http://sramanamitra.com/articles/is-bootstrapping-becoming-sexy-again-by-sramana-mitra/
======
felipe
I'm a big fan of bootstrapping, and I highly recommend the following books:

<http://www.amazon.com/Bootstrapping-Your-Business-Successful-
Company/dp/1593373872/>

<http://www.amazon.com/Bootstrap-Lessons-Learned-Building-
Successful/dp/0971187304/>

And here's a good intro article to bootstrapping:

<http://www.inc.com/magazine/20020201/23855.html>

~~~
bootload
I've come across Greg Gianforte before on ITConversations. Listen to the talk
because his lessons are compelling and covers the bootstrapping article you
supplied, "Bootstrapping Your Company", 2006 MySQL Conference, 19Mb, mp3 42m,
2006APR25 ~ <http://osc.gigavox.com/shows/detail1624.html>

------
ced
Would YC have a problem with a startup "built to enjoy", with no exit
strategy?

~~~
ed
Yes. "Built to enjoy" startups provide no exit for the investor which makes it
extremely difficult to recover an initial investment.

If you can bootstrap, do it. Venture capital is only a tool to be used in
certain strategies where growth or momentum are prereqs to market
profitability.

------
brlewis
Bootstrapping is exhausting, not sexy.

------
falsestprophet
bootstrapping sounds much too kinky to be sexy

~~~
akkartik
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=11086>

